

Using Social Listening to Focus Your Online Marketing Message - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/social-media/social-listening-online-marketing

======
ronsela
Learning how to converse on social media, knowing your audience, listening to
their concerns, providing high-quality content and measuring your results, you
can create successful campaigns to push your nonprofit to the next level.

